# Jacksonville, FL - ID#A267606 Layla, F 7yr, B/T



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

LAYLA - ID#A267606












My name is LAYLA. 

I am a spayed female, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 7 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Sep 27, 2008.

This information is less than 1 hour old. 
For more information about this animal, call:
City of Jacksonville - Animal Care & Control Center at (904) 387-8924
Ask for information about animal ID number A267606


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville, FL Female 7yr B/T ID#A267606*

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville, FL Female 7yr B/T ID#A267606*

Seven GSDs at this shelter & time is up for some of them today.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Jacksonville, FL Female 7yr B/T ID#A267606*

B......U.......M.......P !!!!!!!!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville, FL Female 7yr B/T ID#A267606*

Bump for Layla. Not much time fo any of the Jax GSDs. None are even listed on their Petfinder site.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville, FL Female 7yr B/T ID#A267606*

Still listed.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville, FL Female 7yr B/T ID#A267606*

still listed


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville, FL Female 7yr B/T ID#A267606*

Still listed and with an improved photo, in my opinion.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville, FL Female 7yr B/T ID#A267606*

Very regal looking girl...bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville, FL Female 7yr B/T ID#A267606*

Pretty Layla still listed.......hoping for a chance....time is getting thin.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Jacksonville, FL Female 7yr B/T ID#A267606*

Still listed today. Layla needs an angel.


----------

